# Pumilio sexing



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey,

So I recently picked up a probable pair of Cristobal's. They've been in a temp tank for almost a week now. The male is a bit bigger.. but the unsexed one has a more "bloated/plump" look to it, reminds me of some of the pictures I've seen of gravid females.

The male started calling immediately after being put in the temp tank, and for the first few days pretty much didn't stop. He's slowed down quite a bit the last two days.

So while observing them today, they where hanging out together on a brom.. I noticed the unsexed frog coming up out of a axil, stood still for a few seconds and lifted it's hind leg that was facing the male up a few times (not sure how to describe it). The male didn't respond at first.. and they just stood there for a while, the unsexed frog then changed it's direction a bit, and the male immediately changed it's posture and made a few chirps, but nothing like the normal call it's been making. The unsexed then started going into a different axil of the brom, the male followed it.

I'm sure the only way to know if I have a female, is to find some eggs.. but just want to make sure this isn't intimidation by the male. The smaller unsexed frog seems pretty relaxed.. but also is a lot more elusive.

THANKS


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hmmm...I really think you have some courting going on brochacho!!! If so, be ready for eggs. As soon as I hear chirping with male dancing......its on like donkey kong!!! Haha. Cristos are sweet.


----------



## John1451 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey bro I think that intimidation looks very obvious .... (I'll show you the lesbian powder blue that I got from bill sometime!!! Bitch is a bull-**** frog!!!) I personally have seen confrontational posture to chasing to "bear hugging" by the female and flat out sitting on both males heads!!! That broad I'd either really horny or a psycho poster frog for the "Womens Rights Movement"!!!


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=27.880698,-82.333532
John

Tinctorius 
0.0.4 Azureus
0.0.4 Citronella 
0.0.4 Yellowback
2.2.4 Powder Blue
O.0.4 Cobalt
0.0.4 Matecho
0.0.1 Inferalanis

Auratus
0.0.4 Costa Rica
O.0.1 Reticulated
0.0.4 Bronze

Leucomelas 
0.0.4


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

My bastis and other pair of pum actually have male sitting on girl....but I think its the hirny kinda thing you speak of bc theyre breeding like roaches


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

John1451 said:


> Hey bro I think that intimidation looks very obvious .... (I'll show you the lesbian powder blue that I got from bill sometime!!! Bitch is a bull-**** frog!!!) I personally have seen confrontational posture to chasing to "bear hugging" by the female and flat out sitting on both males heads!!! That broad I'd either really horny or a psycho poster frog for the "Womens Rights Movement"!!!


Haha I got to see that man, record some video! How those froglets doing by the way?




cairo11 said:


> Hmmm...I really think you have some courting going on brochacho!!! If so, be ready for eggs. As soon as I hear chirping with male dancing......its on like donkey kong!!! Haha. Cristos are sweet.


Shaweet! I hope so.. definitely something going on, just hope it's happy vibes.


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

EGGS! Very excited. I think the poor girl was about to explode, she was getting very very round.

Quick question.. I've seen a few photo's of other pum clutches that look very different. The "clear" part of the eggs is very brownish, is that normal?


----------



## John1451 (Jun 6, 2011)

Are these the Basti Eggs? What happens with that "SeaJob"

John


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Whats going on John!

Still got the basti's separated. I had the male in there for a minute, and realized he was almost double the size of the juvi's. I'm hoping they'll be big enough by November or Decemder.

The eggs where from my cristobal pair I picked up at the Daytona show.. Thanks for talking me into it by the way! So stoked man..

You got any eggs?


P.s. Mariner gig has been delayed... Will be taking some classes again next semester instead.


----------

